
Google-Facebook Scammer Sentenced to 5 Years in Prison in $122M Scam - RayMan1
http://alugy.com/news/google-facebook-scammer-sentenced-to-5-years-in-prison-in-122-million-scam/
======
pergadad
Why does white collar crime get such low punishments?

Sure he didn't put a gun to someone's head, but this guy ruined lives.

~~~
ponsin
Is 5 years not a lot? Imagine everything that you accomplished in the past 5
years didn't happen and that you are now an ex-con. I doubt that you would say
that that was not a low punishment. Now you could ask, why do other criminals
receive such hight sentences? That would be a better question. But 5 years for
robbery (I assume he forfeited all of the money he took) sounds harsh but fair

------
m-p-3
5 years for 122M? Sounds like a bargain :/

